# Hi ! i am new too



## cstp (Feb 28, 2004)

I just want to let you all know that am new to the forum. This is the first pet i ever had plus i am 47 years old. haha still young at heart. My new addition is a 2years old siamiese, i got her at the local shelter on Valentine's Day. I took her to the vet she had a cold and worm. That night she pasted the worm(wow!!). She is better and has lot of enenergy. She has the whole house to play. I will post photo's of her soon. And by the way i feel so lucky i saved her and giving her a good home. Thank You All!!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey and welcome to the forums!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello and welcome!

Bless you for allowing yourself to be "adopted" by a shelter kitty. That makes both of you very lucky, indeed.

As far as the 47 part, think nothing about it. Do you mind if I call you "youngster"?? =_

Don't tell anybody, but I just got my <whisper mode> A.A.R.P. card in the mail yesterday </whisper mode>. :roll: Those people really know how to hurt a guy...

I am looking forward to some pictures, when you get the chance.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm almost 53 (well, I will be in July,) and yes, all of us are still young at heart.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

CATTYBIRD said:


> I'm almost 53 (well, I will be in July,) and yes, all of us are still young at heart.


Here is my simple philosophy about my advancing age -

They say you are only young once, but I plan to be immature FOREVER!!

@@ 

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! I'm happy that you've let a cat adopt you, Im sure they will bring lots of joy to you. 

Btw: Mike---- 
Everytime I see your avatar, it gives me a little smile b/c my cat Twinkie does that same exact "arm over something but not touching the ground" gesture. Too funny! :lol:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi cstp,

Welcome to the forum! I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi there and welcome to the forum


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

kitkat said:


> Btw: Mike----
> Everytime I see your avatar, it gives me a little smile b/c my cat Twinkie does that same exact "arm over something but not touching the ground" gesture. Too funny! :lol:


 :lol: 

It makes no difference where she is, if she can drape her front legs over something, she will do it. I have 30" stools at my breakfast bar that are so high she has to stand up on her hind legs to reach over the bottom rung. But if she is over there, that is exactly what she does. :roll: 

Peace,
Mike


----------

